# Knee Pain



## transcend2007 (Aug 2, 2014)

Have any of you guys ever experienced this?

I was squatting this week 275 lbs for 7 reps on the smith machine (heavy for me).  I went low and felt good on all 7 reps (it was the 3rd set of 3 after 2 warm sets before that).

I did not experience pain immediately.  Later in that workout my right knee started hurting a little so I skipped lunges but I had no problem with leg extensions or leg curls.

That was 3 days ago and my right knee has actually been hurting more each day, until today I can hardly walk up down the stairs in my house.

#1.  What happened.....why this long delay.....and how long will this last.

#2  What do I do?  I started take Advil today.


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 2, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Have any of you guys ever experienced this?
> 
> I was squatting this week 275 lbs for 7 reps on the smith machine (heavy for me).  I went low and felt good on all 7 reps (it was the 3rd set of 3 after 2 warm sets before that).
> 
> ...



1. Stop squaring in the smith machine 
2. I'd say ice and heat 
10 mins cold 10 mins hot


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 2, 2014)

Manual labor+400lb squatting for years=knee pain

Got an MRI a month ago and it turns out I have patellar tendinitis.

Aka I have an overly degenerated tendon on my left knee.

Sucks balls and some days I limp a little.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hulk, I am hobbling around like an 80 year old man....lol

Man, for you guys that have no pain (like me prior to 4 days ago) don't take it for granted.  Also, don't over do it....slow increases...

I went up from 225 to 275.....I figure that's only 255 pounds on the smith machine (right).  I will be increasing incrementally going forward.



hulksmash said:


> Manual labor+400lb squatting for years=knee pain
> 
> Got an MRI a month ago and it turns out I have patellar tendinitis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 2, 2014)

Squatting in the Smith Machine gives you a unnatural, straight bar path, and that unnatural motion creates stress on the knees. Get the hell outta that thing stat, especially since you're having knee pain. Plus, you don't want any hot chicks to see you using that thing. Chicks dig real squats.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm part of the bad knees club too, by the way. Osteoarthritis in my right knee. Probably have to have a full replacement within 5-10 years. Left knee isn't quite as bad. Getting old sucks. My wife laughs at me when I get outta bed in the morning....creaking, cracking, moaning, limping...it's a train wreck.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 2, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I'm part of the bad knees club too, by the way. Osteoarthritis in my right knee. Probably have to have a full replacement within 5-10 years. Left knee isn't quite as bad. Getting old sucks. My wife laughs at me when I get outta bed in the morning....creaking, cracking, moaning, limping...it's a train wreck.



Bad knee club CEO here. Whatever you do trans don't ignore the pain, I ignored it for years and I have fake ones now possibly because of that. Recognize what it is (activities) that causes the pain and avoid them. Knee isolation exercises help also to strengthen the surrounding muscle, yeah they suck to do, but do it! I believe I'm a little older than you and shit does break down with time, but you can extend the time when that may occur by taking care of those important fuking units. Course if you are as old as my man Assassin, disregard everything I said. lol


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 2, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Bad knee club CEO here. Whatever you do trans don't ignore the pain, I ignored it for years and I have fake ones now possibly because of that. Recognize what it is (activities) that causes the pain and avoid them. Knee isolation exercises help also to strengthen the surrounding muscle, yeah they suck to do, but do it! I believe I'm a little older than you and shit does break down with time, but you can extend the time when that may occur by taking care of those important fuking units. Course if you are as old as my man Assassin, disregard everything I said. lol



Listen to Stone, he knows what he's talking about. He went to high school with Charles Atlas. They trained together, he's been around a long, long, long time.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 2, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Hulk, I am hobbling around like an 80 year old man....lol
> 
> Man, for you guys that have no pain (like me prior to 4 days ago) don't take it for granted.  Also, don't over do it....slow increases...
> 
> I went up from 225 to 275.....I figure that's only 255 pounds on the smith machine (right).  I will be increasing incrementally going forward.



I asked my lady, "tell me-what's it like to be pain free for even JUST 1 HOUR?? 30 minutes even??"

I never did Smith Machine squats and even did more front squatting than back-didn't ****ing matter.

I have a bad knee, bulged disc, degeneration, bursitis on my left elbow and athritis in my right-

And I'm not even ****ing 30!! 

I do blame my farming and warehouse jobs for the majority of it. Deadlifting accident is what did my back in.

Regardless, I still live a great quality of life and run around like a little kid-daily pain medicine usage or not, I am GRATEFUL to have that quality of life still.

My point? Stay positive, stretch, REST PLENTY (g/f always tells me to "sit the **** down" by 830 since I only know how to work and not relax), keep your muscles strong, eat a lot more protein, use Deca, take any necessary medication, and *never go past your line*.

This will keep you a garauntee of a great quality of life.

Good luck. Rest! Take some time off doing legs. Better to miss 4 weeks instead of 40 years. I've hit legs 5 times in 2 years-don't become that bad.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 3, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Have any of you guys ever experienced this?
> 
> I was squatting this week 275 lbs for 7 reps on the smith machine (heavy for me).  I went low and felt good on all 7 reps (it was the 3rd set of 3 after 2 warm sets before that).
> 
> ...



It most likely was the smith machine.  You have to follow an unnatural bar path when you squat with it, and that can tweak something here and there.  Those connective tissues arent innervated or very vascular, so unless it is a massive trauma, usually the soreness and pain takes a couple of days to set in.  The smith is notorious for patellar tendon strains, but if you feel the pain centralized in the knee, I'd say it was a meniscus issue.  Ive had them in the past and they always end up crippling me 4 days after the bad decision to play "flag" football.  That is from my experience.  

I would do the RICE method and use NSAIDs for a few days.  After the acute phase is over, I would use voodoo floss and train with box squats or other lifts that kept my ROM limited to the knee behind the ankle--if that makes any sense.  

Good luck man.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd invest in some knee sleeves. I used to get pain in my left knee after every leg day. Bought some sleeves and no longer experience that. I just bought some SBD sleeves and they are the best I've ever tried. Highly recommend them. They help keep the knees warm and sturdy.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 3, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'd invest in some knee sleeves. I used to get pain in my left knee after every leg day. Bought some sleeves and no longer experience that. I just bought some SBD sleeves and they are the best I've ever tried. Highly recommend them. They help keep the knees warm and sturdy.



x2 on the sleeves.  Good call.  I love my inzer knee sleeves.  They are more convenient than wraps.  Great for submaximal work where you still want some protection.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 3, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Listen to Stone, he knows what he's talking about. He went to high school with oCharles Atlas. They trained together, he's been around a long, long, long time.


You got me bud,  lmfao that was a good one. We used to use the "Bull worker" remember that fuking gimmick?


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 4, 2014)

I really wanted to thank everyone for their responses.  I will definitely not be using the smith machine to squat going forward.  I will also be getting knee sleeves as this sucks balls.

Jol what is the Rice Method...also what is Voodoo Floss?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> I really wanted to thank everyone for their responses.  I will definitely not be using the smith machine to squat going forward.  I will also be getting knee sleeves as this sucks balls.
> 
> Jol what is the Rice Method...also what is Voodoo Floss?



Rest
Ice
Compression
Elevation

Voodoo floss is basically like a giant rubber band you wrap around a muscle or joint tightly. Work it through the full ROM when wrapped with the floss and it helps tremendously. You can get it off rogue fitness and google Dr. Kelly Starrett for how to use it.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 7, 2014)

I am happy to report boys 7 days later and my knee feels 90%.  It was great when the pain started going down a little each day.  I will say I added ice and have mostly rested.  I am taking this week off of legs altogether but not missing any gym sessions.

I learned my lesson.  I am staying out of the Smith machine for squats and I am in search of a knee sleeve.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 7, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> I am happy to report boys 7 days later and my knee feels 90%.  It was great when the pain started going down a little each day.  I will say I added ice and have mostly rested.  I am taking this week off of legs altogether but not missing any gym sessions.
> 
> I learned my lesson.  I am staying out of the Smith machine for squats and I am in search of a knee sleeve.



I just bought the titan knee sleeves for $60 a pair.  Used them for the first time today and they're pretty damn good.  the support is definitely there and makes squatting a little more comfortable if you have minor knee pain.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 7, 2014)

what everyone has said... squat in a rack with a real bar instead of the smith. Also, avoid leg presses for awhile and anything else that will put heavy stress on it. Knees are the one injury I have been lucky enough to avoid thus far. Wraps become more and more important as you age


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 7, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Manual labor+400lb squatting for years=knee pain
> 
> Got an MRI a month ago and it turns out I have patellar tendinitis.
> 
> ...



Try this Hulk and anyone else with joint or tendon, or torn muscle injuries. I just had it done and works like a charm very quickly. 
PRP plasma injections. Relatively new. The draw about 20cc of your own blood then extract the plasma from it and then inject it into the injury. Google it and read about it. Too much for me to explain but it works great. Insurance won't cover it you have to pay cash. Goes for about $500 per injection. My doctor gave it to me for $300. It's better than cortisone because it actually heals the injury. Sometime it can work well enough to even avoid a surgery.


----------



## lifter121 (Sep 19, 2014)

Good news your knee feels better, just tore my ACL for the third damn time in the same knee. I wouldn't wish this shit on anyone.


----------

